

HN frontpage ranked by discussion activity - mike_esspe
https://news.ycombinator.com/active

======
FatalLogic
This overrides a feature that I've seen described as the 'flame war detector'.
If I understand the feature correctly, stories with a high ratio of comments
to votes get a large ranking penalty. They tend to vanish suddenly and
irreversibly from the front page when they pass the threshold, because they'll
keep getting comments from participants, but don't have much opportunity to
get any more votes from newcomers.

For instance, the "Google tips off cops..." story is ranked 12 here, but has
fallen to around 200 in the normal ranking.

------
falava
Other useful views:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/over?points=100](https://news.ycombinator.com/over?points=100)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/classic](https://news.ycombinator.com/classic)

~~~
chippy
what is "classic"?

~~~
delano
Ranked by upvotes from users who signed up in the first year. It was made as a
counter argument to the idea that the site was declining in quality.

~~~
thisjepisje
And its opposite, noobstories:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/noobstories](https://news.ycombinator.com/noobstories)

------
lelf
[https://news.ycombinator.com/lists](https://news.ycombinator.com/lists)

~~~
lukasm
What's the point of noobstories?

~~~
falava
Flagging spam:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1664764](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1664764)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1006275](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1006275)

------
3rd3
How about "slow" or "old" which would show submissions in which discussion
still happens after _x_ time units after submission date.

------
simplify
Is there an opposite version? I've found that many of the best submissions
have a high points-to-comments ratio.

~~~
tekacs
You could try /best [1], which is just highest points overall.

[1]: [https://news.ycombinator.com/best](https://news.ycombinator.com/best)

------
Walkman
Please put links for these views to the top!

~~~
valevk
I think the top will get too cluttered. Here is an overview:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/lists](https://news.ycombinator.com/lists).

Although, not all lists are up there, like:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/classic](https://news.ycombinator.com/classic)

